# Footing for telepost?



## hannahlance (Sep 18, 2010)

Is there really a need to dig the basement floor to pour a footing to where the telepost should stand? If so, what is the average dimension of the concrete footing (area, volume)? 
what will you recommend in correcting a deflected beam, teleposts or sistering the beam? 
I live in Saskatchewan Canada where basement floorings aren't stable due to climate change. 
I really need help in decision making....Thank you in advance!!


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 18, 2010)

You do need a footing since you have no idea how thick the concrete floor actually is and what is under it.

I would assume a 24"x24" footing 8" thick should be adequate if the soil looks reasonable. Saw the outline of the square to provide a neat patch.

Dick


----------



## hannahlance (Sep 18, 2010)

thank you Dick!


----------

